# gp30, gp40 or sd45?



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

Which of these 3 engines is the best? I can only afford one engine and don't want to make a mistake. I run battery r/c if that matters.

Thanks

Dennis


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

The SD45 if you have curves that are at least 8ft in diameter, if not than either of the other two. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

I have 2 reverse loops that use 8ft. diameter and the balance of my layout is 20ft. diameter curves.
Dennis


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I do battery installs and I find that it is easier to install the batteries that I use into the USA locomotives. The SD-45, for an example, has a steel u- channel down the middle of the chassis. This takes up valuable battery space. The easiest conversion that I have ever done is a GP-38. I get the receiver, sound & 9 amp/hours of batteries in the locomotive. Another thing with the Aristo engines is that they generally take more voltage than the USA engines to maintain the same speed.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I would go with the second gen SD45, very nice engine, great puller and easy to go Batts with (why you would thats another issue







).
I disagree on the whole USA vs Aristo power draw though, my USA engines tend to draw way more power than my Aristo engines.

Ron


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

They are all good locomotives. In trying to come up with a "best" on this forum you will get many differing opinions. I would just buy the one that best suits your railroad.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's a difference between "draw more power" - amps under load, and "take more voltage" - speed vs. voltage. 

I think you are both right from my observations. Ron, remember you run nice long track powered trains. 

Battery power people don't usually run long heavy trains (note I said usually). One factor when there are space considerations (which Bill is addressing) you can get a lower voltage pack in less space, so the USAT locos might perform well on 14 volts, where the Aristo needed higher voltage and more cells in the pack, making it larger. 

This is what I am gleaning from my experience and what Bill is saying. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with Paul...my fav is a GP-9, so I make that one work. 
You didn't state if you run with the batteries INSIDE the Loco or not. I pull a trailing car for flexability. 
I use milwakee batts with their 3 bay changer. I have 2, 1 that charges NIMH, and Ni cads and one that will charge all 3. I use the shells and have Isard replace the batts so all I have to do is slide on slide off a recharged one.

As far as the indepth debate about the volts vs run time, I have never let that dicate what I wanted to run, if I like it I run it! 
Just change batts. What I will not use are the Black and Decker batts, just my preferance. Some people do, which I might add is totally cool! I choose my way of doing it. Just my preference.

Either way if you approach playing with trains with the idea, "if it feels good, do it" , you will have more "fun" then to over think the issue and create more concerns then are really needed!

I might add that this is suppose to be "fun", given with the issues of manufacture quality and prices...you grab the "fun" when you can....splitting hairs isn't one of them! 

IMHO

Bubba


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry,
Forgot to say I run with a battery trail car.
Dennis


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I like all 3 but if i had to pick one it would be the GP-30...








And i'd be rubbin my belly with delite......


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

You sure that's your belly your rubbing


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

RLD Hobbies has their custom run BN GP40s on sale for $189.89 Plus shipping. I don't think you can beat that price on any of the GP40s, SD45s or GP30s.


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

I found all 3 for around $200.00 each and was wondering which is best.
Thanks


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

GP -30's Rule brothers..........


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Dennis 
I recently went through the same dilemna you are facing. I can get one diesel engine should it be a Aristo or a USA train? Lots of guys chimed in with their input and were very helpful in my decision. I went with a USAT GP38-2 and I love it. I have some tight R2 curves on my layout and it handles them easily though does look a bit silly with overhang and underhang. If you have tight curves I wonder how an SD 45 would manage with 6 wheels trucks vs the 4 found on GP engines. 
The USAT GP38 has 2 engines and 2 fan driven smoke units that really work well. It is very strong and will pull a string of cars up a 2.5 incline with a nice hum on track power. A friend of mine has several Aristo engines and he likes the Aristo product but was really impressed with my USAT. 
Just my 2 cents. 
I'm sure you will be pleased with either engine you choose.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well if you have the large diameter curves I'd go with the SD 45 just cause it is a good puller of cars. The GP 40 is a volt hog and battery would not last long. GP 30 will not give you the pulling advantage as the 45 but then it depends on what you are using for battery and what kind of run times you get as to what will be the best for ya. Later RJD


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

I went with the GP30. I will let you know how I make out.
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Only down side is that this unit has traction tires. You can replace the wheel set with non traction tires but then you loose pulling power. Later RJD


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 3 Gp-9's 1 GP-30, and 1 Gp38. All very good runners. I run the Gp-9's the most.
Have have battery cars.


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Have a set of GP40's, that run very well. 
Using 8 and 10 foot Diameter curves. 
Would like to get a set of Rio Grande GP30's eventually. 
All Track Power. But, that's MY preference!


----------

